# Hope



## Guest (Jul 20, 2003)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=3;t=022075


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

good ideaBada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

guess no one wants to talk about the positive.Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

Maybe they just don't know what to say about it? It may be a new concept? Spirituality is a very personal thing, and I believe its positive growth to be essential to better health.I've received a few thoughtful responses on the thread I posted on Heather's board.Evie


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

I thought so. It's surely helped me.I've gotten a few thoughtful responses on this thread on Heather's board.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Evie...I posted on the meeting place. Bada







I want to talk positive...give me a try


----------



## Juls (Jul 17, 2003)

Hope nd has helped me get through the worst of my experiences with IBS. The other thing I needed was acceptance. When my IBS was at its worst, I felt badly about everything in my life. I didn't want to be around anyone and was really close to dropping out of college. My mom (who is a therapist) basically told me to suck it up and realize that things were going to get better. I think that sometimes you have to accept the way things are now, and hope for things to get better in the future. Now I am dealing with something I can't explain again and I'm torn. I feel like I need to accept it, figure out to deal with it, and hope that it will get better. It's hard, though. I'm glad for the reminder that what I needed before is probably the same thing I need now: a positive attitude and patience.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

"bump"......... for those of us who think the only way we can feel better about ourselves is to tear another down.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Evie,Obviously, this needs to be repeated.bump................


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Sometimes the easiest way to put out a fire is to stop feeding it!Everyone should remember this - "as you thinketh, so shall you be". Words, especially for our group to live by.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I guess. The moderator obviously doesn't like disagreement.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

" THUMP ".That's the sound when you've thrown in the towel.Everyone enjoy the weekend.


----------

